# [Resolved] Runtime error\prgfiles\OE\msimn.exe



## dshahen (Nov 7, 2001)

Thie error is driving me nuts. I have been getting errors on a daily basis and this one happens frequently. The actual error says: 
runtime error\programC\program files\outlookexpress\msimn.exe. 
The other errors I received were: 
he OEMIG50.EXE file is linked to missing export ADVAPI32.DLL:RegOverridePredefKey.


C:\ProgramFiles|OutlookExpress\oemig50.exe
A device attached to the system is not functioning
A program in C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\?
Terminated prematurely


I uninstalled outlook express/internet explorer/msn messenger last week because of other problems. I reinstalled.

I have 98SE these are my start up programs

RoboForm	Registry (Per-User Run)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\ROBOFORM\AI ROBOFORM\RoboFormWatcher.exe
Yahoo! Pager	Registry (Per-User Run)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\ypager.exe -quiet
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.Exe
APVXDWIN	Registry (Machine Run)	"C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Antivirus Titanium\APVXDWIN.EXE" /s
Tweak UI	Registry (Machine Run)	RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakMeUp
Synchronization Manager	Registry (Machine Run)	mobsync.exe /logon
TkBellExe	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe -osboot
LoadQM	Registry (Machine Run)	loadqm.exe
CriticalUpdate	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup


any ideas....please remember i am computer illiterate so make "repairs for dummies" please
thanks....donna


----------



## Rick1953 (Feb 16, 2002)

Can't find anything specific on the errors you listed, but I do notice you have things running at startup that could cause problems. 
1. I would disable Critical Update from startup if you have Webhancer on your computer. Click  here  for details.
2. Disable load QM from startup. Don't need it.
3. Disable TkBellExe. If it comes back after disabling it delete the file evntsvc.exe.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

You may have a version of Advapi32.dll that is corrupted, missing, or the wrong version.

As it's an updated dll, don't restore it from your Windows CD-ROM, but extract it from your Internet Explorer setup cabs, if you still have those.

Follow the instructions as given for the scrrun.dll file in this thread: http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=77439&highlight=scrrun.dll

If no joy, try upgrading Internet Explorer. This will update all IE-related files.

What version are you running now? 
Go to IE > Help > Info, and tell us what it says there.


----------



## dshahen (Nov 7, 2001)

computer wouldn't start at all yesterday...so support fellows at computer insurance company talked me through a format and a reinstall. it appears to be successful...except for problem with getting 'offline window' when DSL is online..but that problem is being sorted out by ISP.

i am still using Win98SE
Internet Explorer 5.0
Outlook Express 5.0

have not been able to download folders or new messages from any/some of my hotmail accounts when using OE5...some have never downloaded folders/messages...

these are some of the errors i have recieved this amOutlook Express encountered an unexpected problem while displaying this message. Check your computer for low memory or low disk space and try again.

and as always here are my startup programs
Yahoo! Pager	Registry (Per-User Run)	C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
MSMSGS	Registry (Per-User Run)	"C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
RoboForm	Registry (Per-User Run)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\SIBER SYSTEMS\AI ROBOFORM\RoboFormWatcher.exe
Welcome	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\Welcome.exe /R
ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Run)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
I81SHELL	Registry (Machine Run)	I81SHELL.EXE
PCIMODEM	Registry (Machine Run)	pcimodem.exe
IOMON98.EXE	Registry (Machine Run)	"C:\Program Files\Trend PC-cillin 98\IOMON98.EXE"
LoadQM	Registry (Machine Run)	loadqm.exe
RoboForm	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormWatcher.exe
LexmarkPrinTray	Registry (Machine Run)	PrinTray.exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Service)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent	Registry (Machine Service)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mstask.exe
IOMON98.EXE	Registry (Machine Service)	"C:\Program Files\Trend PC-cillin 98\IOMON98.EXE"


hope this is enough information...would you like any system information\network\history or system?

please help this is frustrating...before format/reinstall outlook express worked just fine...i was using OE6 and IE6

thanks so much donna


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Hi Donna,

There's a weird item in startup called I81SHELL, and I think you should disable it.

Go to Start > Run > Msconfig, and uncheck the following items at the Startup tab:

LoadQM, I81SHELL, Welcome (unless you like the little music when you start Windows), Roboform (as RF is integrated into IE, you don't need to have it start up as Windows loads).

Click OK, close Msconfig and reboot.

You might also want to delete your Hotmail accounts from OE, and create a new one from scratch:

OLEXP: How to Configure Outlook Express to Use a Hotmail Account


----------



## dshahen (Nov 7, 2001)

Tony: I deleted LoadQm, 181Shell, Welcome and Roboform. then rebooted. I deleted my hotmail accounts from Outlook Express and then rebooted. I added my hotmail accounts and it would download from 2 out of the 4 but then only partially...example there are 10 emails in my IN box in hotmail 1 but in OE it shows IN box as 0...It will not download from the other 2 or even download the folders. 
i am still using Win98SE, Internet Explorer 5.0, Outlook Express 5.0 
(would it help to upgrade either/both IE5 and OE5?

Startup Programs

MSMSGS	Registry (Per-User Run)	"C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Run)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
PCIMODEM	Registry (Machine Run)	pcimodem.exe
IOMON98.EXE	Registry (Machine Run)	"C:\Program Files\Trend PC-cillin 98\IOMON98.EXE"
LoadQM	Registry (Machine Run)	loadqm.exe
RoboForm	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormWatcher.exe
LexmarkPrinTray	Registry (Machine Run)	PrinTray.exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Service)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent	Registry (Machine Service)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mstask.exe
IOMON98.EXE	Registry (Machine Service)	"C:\Program Files\Trend PC-cillin 98\IOMON98.EXE"

I SEE LOADQM IS BACK! 

Running Tasks
Kernel32.dll	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	Win32 Kernel core component	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Kernel32.dll	4.3	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
MSGSRV32.EXE	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	Windows 32-bit VxD Message Server	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Mprexe.exe	4.10.1998	Microsoft Corporation	WIN32 Network Interface Service Process	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Mprexe.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Mstask.exe	4.71.1959.1	Microsoft Corporation	Task Scheduler Engine	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Mstask.exe	4.0	Microsoft® Windows® Task Scheduler
Iomon98.exe	4.06	Trend Micro Inc.	IOMON98	C:\PROGRAM FILES\TREND PC-CILLIN 98\Iomon98.exe	4.0	IOMON98
MMTASK.TSK	4.03.1998	Microsoft Corporation	Multimedia background task support module	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MMTASK.TSK	4.0	Microsoft Windows
Webtrap.exe	4.1 Build 1478(MAIN)	Trend Micro Incorporated	WebTrap MFC Application	C:\PROGRAM FILES\TREND PC-CILLIN 98\Webtrap.exe	4.0	WebTrap Application
Explorer.exe	4.72.3110.1	Microsoft Corporation	Windows Explorer	C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows NT(R) Operating System
Taskmon.exe	4.10.1998	Microsoft Corporation	Task Monitor	C:\WINDOWS\Taskmon.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Systray.exe	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	System Tray Applet	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Systray.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Loadqm.exe	5.4.1103.3	Microsoft Corporation	Microsoft QMgr	C:\WINDOWS\Loadqm.exe	4.0	QMgr Loader
Roboformwatcher.exe	4-6-5	Siber Systems	RoboForm TaskBar Icon Module	C:\PROGRAM FILES\SIBER SYSTEMS\AI ROBOFORM\Roboformwatcher.exe	4.0	Siber Systems AI RoboForm
Printray.exe	1, 0, 0, 2	Lexmark	PrinTray	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Printray.exe	4.0	Lexmark PrinTray
Msmsgs.exe	4.6.0082	Microsoft Corporation	Messenger	C:\PROGRAM FILES\MESSENGER\Msmsgs.exe	4.0	Messenger
Spool32.exe	4.10.1998	Microsoft Corporation	Spooler Sub System Process	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Spool32.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Ddhelp.exe	4.06.03.0518	Microsoft Corporation	Microsoft DirectX Helper	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Ddhelp.exe	4.0	Microsoft® DirectX for Windows® 95 and 98
Wmiexe.exe	5.00.1755.1	Microsoft Corporation	WMI service exe housing	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Wmiexe.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows NT(R) Operating System
Enternet.exe C:\PROGRAM FILES\MNSI\MDIRECT 300\APP\Enternet.exe	4.0	
Msimn.exe	5.00.2615.200	Microsoft Corporation	Outlook Express	C:\PROGRAM FILES\OUTLOOK EXPRESS\Msimn.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows (R) 2000 Operating System
Pstores.exe	5.00.1877.3	Microsoft Corporation	Protected storage server	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Pstores.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows NT(R) Operating System
Iexplore.exe	5.00.2614.3500	Microsoft Corporation	Microsoft Internet Explorer	C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\Iexplore.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows (R) 2000 Operating System
Msinfo32.exe	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	MSInfo32	C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\MSINFO\Msinfo32.exe	4.0	Microsoft System Information

Found this under system information\network\history does it mean anything?

Dial-Up Adapter
Last Change Thu Jun 20 09:51:25 2002 
Alloc resources: None
Driver: pppmac.vxd 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 235585 

Original Configuration Wed Jun 19 11:18:06 2002 to Thu Jun 20 09:51:25 2002 
Alloc resources: None
Driver: pppmac.vxd 4/23/1999 10:22 AM Size: 235585 

mDirect PPPoE Adapter
Original Configuration Thu Jun 20 09:51:25 2002 to Date 
Alloc resources: None

any significance in this system information\hardware\conflicts\sharing
IRQ 5	Realtek RTL8139(A/B/C/8130) PCI Fast Ethernet (NDIS4/Win95_OSR2 driver)
IRQ 5	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
IRQ 9	Intel 82801AA USB Universal Host Controller
IRQ 9	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
IRQ 9	SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus
IRQ 10	SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
IRQ 10	Intel(r) 82801AA SMBus Controller
IRQ 10	MDP7800-U Modem
IRQ 10	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
IRQ 11	ASUS-810 series V3.1 Driver
IRQ 11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
IRQ 14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
IRQ 14	Intel 82801AA Bus Master IDE Controller
IRQ 15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
IRQ 15	Intel 82801AA Bus Master IDE Controller

don't know what else i can give you...thanks for your continued help....Donna


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Donna,

I can't really see anything there that would cause this to happen.

Upgrading to Internet Explorer 5.01 Service Pack 2 or Internet Explorer 5.5 SP 2  would certainly be a good idea.


----------



## dshahen (Nov 7, 2001)

havent updated yet...when i first open OE if i am very quick and hit the 'refresh' button i can download mail to only 1 account...thats good...but when i go to read it...it has all been deleted....all the way to zero....just did it again...i am going to upgrade and see what happens...thanks for helping...


----------



## dshahen (Nov 7, 2001)

did upgrade and things work a tiny bit better but am still having a consistent problem with getting offline messages when connected...however, this came to me in my email tonight and i wonder if this could be part of my OE problem...all the problems i had were with hotmail...my yahoo account was downloading fine....what do you think?

A note to all our readers using Hotmail. We have had a very 
hard time connecting with the Hotmail servers for the last six 
weeks. It appears that they're seriously overloaded. That has 
meant that often we can't deliver a newsletter to that 
address.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Donna,

I hardly use Hotmail myself, and I don't have it incorporated into Outlook Express.

I hope someone else will come along soon with some fresh ideas.

Cheers,


----------



## dshahen (Nov 7, 2001)

Sorry for the very tardy delay in responding. Things resolved and are going well. Thank you very much.


----------

